# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > Spoilers >  Jase Dyer

## Lennie

I had to do a thread on him  - i'd been looking forward to him and he's a looker, i think i am going to really like him  :Big Grin: 

Anybody else liked him?

----------


## Katy

who is he, is he Jay's dad? 

I did'nt quite understand last night. 'He looks a good addition though.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

He seems to be good and I just hope he is  :Smile:

----------


## JustJodi

*Its offical... finally a good lookin dude for us older gals to drool over LOL..loved Big Mo's comment   hes the RUMBLE OF THE JUMBLE,, now this guy can act from the two episodes I have seen since arriving back to Holland.*
*Now if Billy will stop throwing those puny punches at him ..hee hee*

----------


## Kim

I'm liking the way he is with Jay at the moment, and I'm surprised Jay was so welcoming towards him. I hope he doesn't turn his back again though.

----------


## Lennie

Judging by the spoilers and pics - its looks great


  Spoiler:    Jase's old gang raid into the pub, kicking and screaming asking for Jase, whilst Jase is with Dawn but somehow gets to the Vic and is hiding in the storeroom/barrel room.

They find him coz they hear Janet crying upstairs with Honey, they assume he's up there but he comes out as he can see where they are going, the gang are beating him and Honey comes and stops them as she cant bear to see them beating him, but the gang knock her out and she screams in pain and the gang do a bunk, looks like Honey's baby is in danger, Jase gets to them to the hosptial - Billy gets there, punches Jase, and says if anythign happens to them, its on him - they have a natural birth but the baby stops breathing... what happens next - who knows

Basic spoilers from Soaplife and All About Soap

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (30-10-2007), Chloe (31-10-2007), CrazyLea (30-10-2007), matt1378 (31-10-2007), moonstorm (31-10-2007), pinkles14 (30-10-2007), red47 (01-11-2007), snapper (30-10-2007), StarsOfCCTV (30-10-2007), tammyy2j (31-10-2007), yummy_mummy (02-11-2007)

----------


## magicdragon

oh no, not more bad news for billy and honey  :Searchme:   when are the writers gonna give em a break? :Ponder:

----------

matt1378 (31-10-2007)

----------


## Perdita

Perhaps the writers think: If it was not for bad luck, some people would not have any luck at all! I know a couple of people who are in a similar situation, as soon as they think they see light at the end of the tunnel, it is another train coming the other way.  :Sad:

----------


## Lennie

Phil is alone back that friday

----------


## yummy_mummy

i think that honey and billy's baby survives because it would state more clearly if anything serious was to happen to it, by the way does anybody know whether the baby is a boy or a girl, i have a really strong feelin it'll be a boy!

----------


## tindie

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/a7...queen-vic.html


pictures when The Queen Vic gets Raid 
Looks really good

----------

Debs (04-11-2007)

----------


## Perdita

From DS

Albert Square's watering hole being raided by a group of football hooligans who are hot on the tail of troubled father Jase Dyer. 

The unemployed bachelor â played by Stephen Lord â has tried everything to escape his villainous past but his old acquaintances aren't prepared to let him slip away. 

After telling gang leader Terry Bates (Nicholas Ball) that he wants out for the final time, Jase returns to Walford in the hope that he has finally slammed the door in the face of his criminal influences. 

However, Jase's past catches up with him in a way which he could never have imagined when his old gang raid The Vic in search of him. 

A show source revealed to DS: "Jase is trying is hardest to turn the corner â he's paid his dues coutersy of Her Majesty but his former thuggish cronies are persistent. 

"They're hunting him down and take a chance that he's in The Vic. All hell breaks loose inside and when they hear a baby crying upstairs, they presume he's hiding away in the pub's living quarters.

"Ronnie and Peggy try to block their infiltration attempt, while Roxy gets stuck in with a baseball bat in true Mitchell style."

They added: "These are truly awesome scenes but one local is left in an extremely dangerous situationâ¦"

The raid episode is to air on Tuesday, November 13 on BBC One at 7.30pm.

----------


## Siobhan

I had the feeling Jase was involved in football hooliganism... he had that look about him when he was trying having a go at the guy in the pub... he plays the hooligan well!!

----------


## Lennie

> i think that honey and billy's baby survives because it would state more clearly if anything serious was to happen to it, by the way does anybody know whether the baby is a boy or a girl, i have a really strong feelin it'll be a boy!


I also think it will be a boy  :Smile:

----------


## Lennie

*Preview of the raid -* [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfucYIurDSA"]YouTube - EastEnders - Sharon Marshall's Soapbox 09/11/07[/ame]

----------

Chloe (12-11-2007), parkerman (12-11-2007)

----------


## sean slater

what baby is crying upstairs? i didnt think there was one on the square?

----------


## Joanne

I would guess it's Janet.

There's also Summer but I can't see it being her.

----------


## Abbie

Its more likely to be Janet os shes family. oooo this does sound gone

----------


## sean slater

Yeh, Summer i didn't think of her. I think it is her cos apparently Honey is bashed during the riot and she goes into labour or something. so no baby yet.

----------


## Jojo

Same topic - merging......................

----------


## Siobhan

> what baby is crying upstairs? i didnt think there was one on the square?


It is Janet.. Honey and billy have moved into the vic cause they are kicked out of their flat

----------


## Jojo

Scenes of a character being stabbed to death in BBC One soap EastEnders have prompted 156 complaints.

The episode, shown before the watershed on Thursday, saw character Jase Dyer being attacked by a criminal gang then lying dead in hospital.

One writer on the BBC Point of View website said: "My wife was physically sick and my son of 13 years was brought to tears."

The BBC said the violence was "implied rather than explicit".

But the corporation admitted some viewers had found the scenes "uncomfortable".

Glamorised

In a statement the BBC said: "This was the climax of a long-running story involving Jase and his former "firm", and we believe this was the outcome that many viewers would have been anticipating in the context of this storyline.

"Whilst issues of violence and knife-crime may be in the news currently, they were not glamorised or glorified in any way within this episode, rather we saw the devastating consequences of such actions and the clear message was that crime does not pay.

"We do appreciate that some viewers found the images of Jase's dead body uncomfortable; however, in trying to fully convey Jay's loss and depth of emotion, we felt it was necessary for viewers to see what he was seeing.

"We understand that some viewers were upset, but we signalled the nature of the content of the episode through the pre-programme continuity announcement and billings."

'Well acted'

Writing on the Points of View website, one viewer said the violence was "disgraceful", while another disagreed saying it was "tame" and there was "absolutely nothing to complain about".

One person wrote: "It was a well written, well acted episode which should be praised, especially the young actor who played Jay."

Earlier this year the BBC received hundreds of complaints over a scene in EastEnders in which someone was buried.

Media watchdog Ofcom upheld complaints that the scenes, featuring character Max Branning being drugged and buried alive, were unsuitable for the time they were aired.

Ofcom said the scenes had a "seriously disturbing" element to them. 

---------------------------------------------------------------

I have to say, I watched and I didn't realise he was stabbed!  And I think someone is going way over the top saying his wife was physically sick - I mean, come on - you see worse things on the news these days.

I thought it was very much like the Little Mo rape scene back along - it was mostly insinuated at what was going to happen and then the aftermath - and it certainly didn't glorify anything as far as I'm concerned.  I thought it was very well done.

----------

JustJodi (01-09-2008)

----------


## di marco

i was just about to post this, you beat me to it!

i think some people will complain about anything! you didnt see jase being beaten up, only get punched once and i didnt realise he was stabbed til afterwards as i thought the stabbing was going to be shown. and the scenes where jase was dead in the hospital, well i dont watch medical dramas but im assuming they have scenes like that in them? i think tbh some people didnt actually watch the epi but are complaining over what they thought happened being unsuitable! i read someone saying that her idea of entertainment wasnt seeing someone being kicked to death, but we didnt see jase being kicked to death!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  if people didnt like it they should have turned off or not let their kids watch it. i personally cant see why people are complaining when the violence was only implied, i dont think they showed anything unsuitable, if anything i thought there was much less violence than i was expecting

----------


## Jojo

Nur nur de nur nur  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Rotfl: 

Sorry - immature of me lol!!

I wonder if these same people watch Holby or Casualty - as you definitely see worse things on there.  OK so they are both on generally after 8pm, but even so, you didn't see anything.

I was reading through the posts on the Points of View site and have to say, some of them made me laugh because they were so daft.  Half of them were complaining even though they don't watch EE anymore (if you don't watch, then how can you complain  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ), others were saying it was glamorising gangs and knife crime, yet as we've said, you didn't see the actual stabbing and had they watched after, they would see the fall out starting to happen, showing that no good comes from any of this.

----------


## Bryan

yawn yawn yawn, same old story, change the record! these people that phone up and complain are sad acts that have nothing better to do with their lives!

eastenders is a reflection of real life, these things happen in real life (not everyday, but they do) so from time to time the soaps have to show things like this! 

if someone doesn't like this then they need to get a reality check, whether they like it or not, these things happen in life, censoring them out of shows like Eastenders wont take the problem away

a lot of people have criticised Eastenders for killing Jase, but at the end of the day people would still criticise if Jase & Dawn were to sail off into the sunset in the back of Charlie's cab, they'd say it's boring and predictable. at least this was a bit more dramatic

----------


## di marco

> Nur nur de nur nur  
> 
> Sorry - immature of me lol!!
> 
> I wonder if these same people watch Holby or Casualty - as you definitely see worse things on there.  OK so they are both on generally after 8pm, but even so, you didn't see anything.
> 
> I was reading through the posts on the Points of View site and have to say, some of them made me laugh because they were so daft.  Half of them were complaining even though they don't watch EE anymore (if you don't watch, then how can you complain  ), others were saying it was glamorising gangs and knife crime, yet as we've said, you didn't see the actual stabbing and had they watched after, they would see the fall out starting to happen, showing that no good comes from any of this.


lol!

thats what i mean about people complaining when its clear they didnt watch it, if you didnt watch it yourself you cant complain over something you heard that happened, especially when what youve heard is being very overexaggerated or untrue. and as you say, it wasnt glamourising violence, jase was in a gang and doing dodgy stuff and he got killed cos of it, hardly an advertisement for joining gangs and stuff is it?! and terry and the other yobs all got arrested, showing that you wont get away with it, cant really see whats so glamorous about that!

----------

parkerman (31-08-2008)

----------


## parkerman

The whole storyline, episode and incident itself was the very opposite of glamourising knife crime and gang culture. How can anyone say it glamourised it after seeing the devastating effect it had? Obviously on Jase, but also on Jay, Dawn and the whole community. Surely the whole point of the story was show how knife crime and gang culture can destroy lives and wreck everything around them.

Some people ought to stick to watching "In The Night Garden", although even then I remember once that Iggle Piggle fell over and hurt himself. Perhaps people complained about graphic scenes of violence then....

----------


## Bad Wolf

it wasnt that bad!!

i didnt realise he had been stabbed until he was on the operating table and you saw a gash

holby and casualty are far more explcit about showing gore.

everything was implied and not specific.  i thought it all went a bit hollyoaks with the dream bits- where u saw jay and jase (notably not dawn) happy

----------


## Abbie

Here we go again.............  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Im not surprised this has happened, I think these people are just out to get Eastenders. They must sit there with little notebooks writing down anything and everything they can complain about!

I mean, It wasnt until he was at the hospital and they were talking about what happened that they said 'stabbed' I never even noticed. I swear they didnt even show it!

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

I didn't even realise Jase had been stabbed! I can think of plenty of scenes worse than this that have appeared on Holby/Casualty (and Holby's before the watershed too!) If you watch a program like Eastenders you expect it to reflect modern life! It's like these people live in a bubble or something.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

If you don't like it switch over! Why do these people keep watching if it keeps upsetting them?

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

It is extremely sad that people actually pick up the phone to complain about a TV show. This may have been said many times, but if you don't like it, don't watch it. 

"My wife was physically sick" oh please..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  such an overexaggeration. I wonder what she is like when she watches the News then! She must be a whole lot worse, as the news show more disturbing and horrific scenes and these actually happen in real life. 

Viewers are way too sensitive these days, and if this carries on, Eastenders and other similar programmes will be too afraid of showing scenes like this and pushing the boundaries because of complaints from viewers. The viewer will end up destroying what we see on TV.

----------


## Katy

i didnt realise he was stabbed either. I think these people have far too much time onthere hands if all they have to do is complain. Far enough the violence was there but you had to imply it. I thought it was really well done. I have seen a lot worse on the likes of casualty and The Bill as someone mentioned before. It seems to be the same old story every time there is a slight disturbing scene or a death scene thats not old age.

----------


## Bad Wolf

why is it always EE??????

like we have all said there is far worse in loads of other programmes on before 9!

----------

Pinkbanana (31-08-2008)

----------


## Pinkbanana

I didn't realise he had been stabbed either...there was nooo graphic scences of him being murdered.  It was left largely down to the viewers' imagination...

...it's really funny that Enders does seem to be the whipping boy of the soaps...always under attack for something...too realistic, too unrealistic, too depressing etc...

----------


## Abbie

The thing is Eastenders has always had some bad guy, or gang in, and I think previous ones have been worse

----------


## Dutchgirl

Well here we go again. I cried as well. I thought it was very well done. The acting was superb. 
And if you can't take this than you should watch Dutch news programs at 6 o'clock. That makes my stomach turn sometimes. But hey that is what really happens in the world. EE is just pretend.

----------


## Dutchgirl

Oh by the way do they edit the broadcast of the omnibus?

----------


## Abbie

> Oh by the way do they edit the broadcast of the omnibus?


Ive never noticed it before.
I mean EE is on before 9pm so I wouldnt think they would edit it?  :Searchme:

----------

Dutchgirl (31-08-2008)

----------


## di marco

> Originally Posted by Dutchgirl
> 
> 
> Oh by the way do they edit the broadcast of the omnibus?
> 
> 
> Ive never noticed it before.
> I mean EE is on before 9pm so I wouldnt think they would edit it?


they do sometimes i think. if somethings complained about and it can be quickly edited/removed than i think it does happen sometimes, cant think of an exact example but i have read before that the omnibus has been changed

----------


## di marco

> why is it always EE??????
> 
> like we have all said there is far worse in loads of other programmes on before 9!


i agree that it always seems to be ee, you never hear any of the other soaps getting complaints, unless they do but the media never draws attention to them?

i dont watch corrie but next week i think it is theres a storyline where
  Spoiler:    some character and her friend gets beaten up by a gang of chavs and their heads stamped on  
i read somewhere. as i said i dont watch corrie so dont know exact details, but if it turns out to be as violent as it sounded in the article then i wonder if corrie will get complaints or if people wont bother complaining as it wasnt shown on ee  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

I didn't know Jase had been stabbed until Billy told Garry  :Lol:  I had no idea how he had died but I cried (mainly because of Jay though)..
No violence showed whatsoever?!

----------


## JustJodi

*I was sort of waiting for this to show up, and who ever has BBC on their speed dial never fails to disappoint me* 
*Hmmm lemme think  do stab wounds cause bleeding, heck yea, do most stab wounds cause death ?? Not always.. I am sure that Jase's wound was deadly ( nicked an aorta perhaps and bled out ,,, hee hee can ya tell I watch those medical shows LOL ) or he wouldn't have died,,* 
*How in the hell do these phone calling whiners think people die of a violent death ?? Or how do people die any ways,, no death is pretty nor nice,, for heavens sake people  death is a part of life get over it,, violent or other wise. If every program SUGAR COATED  things just to please those phone calling whiners   we would have absolutely NOTHING to watch on TV of interest Oh then they will complain things were too sugar coated, theres no pleasing some of those folks ,,* 
*Ok that is my 2 euro cents worth on this*

----------


## Kim

Oh why am I not surprised? 

I agree, I just thought he'd been badly beaten up. I did have tears in my eyes watching him die but that was mostly due to the way they handled it so realistically where we saw Jase dreaming about Jay and then holding his hand out to him and his hand hanging by his side on the trolley. I also had a lot of sympathy for Jay watching the episode as we know that he has already lost his mum and gran, and that Bert has wandered off.

Quite frankly I think there'd have been more grounds to complain when Dennis was stabbed - with him it was obvious and watching him die was worse than Jase's as we only really saw the machine go to the continuous beep. Both emotional deaths nonetheless.

----------


## Perdita

OFCOM has ruled that the violent scene depicting EastEnders character Jase Dyer being stabbed was acceptable for a family audience. 
The scene, aired on August 28, showed ex-footie thug Jason being stabbed in the chest by his old gang leader Terry Bates. 

But despite a flood of viewer complaints, the broadcast regulator has concluded the episode was not too gory for a pre-watershed audience, as the violence was "implied rather than explicit". 

Ofcom received 45 complaints, while the Beeb garnered 134 over the episode. 

Currently under investigation is a later episode, which saw Tony King snogging his 15-year-old step-daughter Whitney Dean. Ofcom received 41 complaints, and the BBC received 163 against the same episode. 

However, the plotline has been developed in association with kids' charity, the NSPCC. 

From The Sun

----------


## Abbie

Thank god!!!!
We knew it wasnt really shown anyway, like article says it was _implied_

----------


## lizann

does terry's ex missus not know billy and jay?

----------

